# Tortoise Treats?



## The Speedmister (Dec 19, 2011)

I want to get my Russian something nice for Christmas; as well as having some foods that he ususally can't have like rose and grated carrot. I have got him a lot of climbing things and sadly there isn't a market for tortoise toys, so I am looking for something edible. He doesn't really like any of those commercial reptile pellets or dried flowers.

What I've done is popped some pieces of Romaine, chicory, watercress and thin pieces of carrot into the boiling cupboard under a book so I can press them and give a few to him dried over the Christmas period. Can anyone else think of some tasty treats I can make him without buying them? Do you think he will like my dried treats (they will be properly dried and not rotten) if he loves all of those things undried? 

I am also buying him a living lettuce ! I just want to give him a lot because my new kitten seems to have about 15 lovely cat presents under the tree 

Thanks


----------



## Laura (Dec 19, 2011)

I dont think mine would eat them dry.. 
Do you still have pumpkins sitting around? Cube, slice or mash it up, freeze it or feed it fresh. 
Butternut squash is a good treat too. You can buy one at the store or sometimes find it inthe frozen veggie section. A few cubes as a treat now and then would be fine. 
Not Free, but not to pricey either. 
You can also get some Pansey flowers at your local nursery.. re plant them and feed the new growth and flowers. 
or get seeds and plant for spring time!


----------



## Grigor.Love. (Dec 19, 2011)

Laura said:


> I dont think mine would eat them dry..
> Do you still have pumpkins sitting around? Cube, slice or mash it up, freeze it or feed it fresh.
> Butternut squash is a good treat too. You can buy one at the store or sometimes find it inthe frozen veggie section. A few cubes as a treat now and then would be fine.
> Not Free, but not to pricey either.
> ...



Great advice!


----------



## cherylim (Dec 19, 2011)

I have bought Emrys a present, and so has my fiance, but food-wise I've decided I won't treat him to his favourite (for once).

He absolutely loves tomatoes, so I had considered them as his treat, but I've instead chosen to give him all the parts of our Christmas Dinner he can actually enjoy. I think this is just carrot and parsnip, but there may be more once we get preparing! I figured it would be nice to share a proper Christmas Dinner with him, even if he's not going to experience stuffing, turkey or those tasty pigs in blankets...mmm...


----------



## Jason M (Dec 19, 2011)

You mentioned living lettuce, I give my two Russian tortoises that and they love it to bites,
I have found the Asda do a few nice assorted ones. That is what mine will be getting this Christmas and a small slice of watermelon,


----------



## laramie (Dec 19, 2011)

I have noticed the lack of tort presents as well. I will be giving Wilbur some yummy watermelon or strawberries.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 19, 2011)

My 3 russiasns eat dried food all of the time, when I feed them, in their outdoor pen, sometimes I forget to remove the older food, or they often hide it, and then a day or two later I hear all of this crunching noise coming from their pen.


----------



## dmarcus (Dec 19, 2011)

dmmj said:


> My 3 russiasns eat dried food all of the time, when I feed them, in their outdoor pen, sometimes I forget to remove the older food, or they often hide it, and then a day or two later I hear all of this crunching noise coming from their pen.



Your russians are hoarders, lol..

It will be business as usual for mine, no special treats...


----------

